# CURP format has changed



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Recently (relatively) we were asked for our CURPs. We each handed over our laminated black and white credential sized cards. We were told that those were no longer valid. We needed to print off new ones from the internet. It is a very simple process but it did require us to return again on another day. The CURP numbers/letters have stayed the same but the paper is now letter-sized.

Just a heads up.

https://consultas.curp.gob.mx/CurpSP/inicio2_2.jsp


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> Recently (relatively) we were asked for our CURPs. We each handed over our laminated black and white credential sized cards. We were told that those were no longer valid. We needed to print off new ones from the internet. It is a very simple process but it did require us to return again on another day. The CURP numbers/letters have stayed the same but the paper is now letter-sized.
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> https://consultas.curp.gob.mx/CurpSP/inicio2_2.jsp


It seems that every time the administration changes, the first order of business is to issue new forms. I have often wonders why I have to show my passport that is issued by a non-Mexican government in combination with my INM, drivers license, and INAPAM card which are issued by a Mexican government. Is my passport more trustworthy than Mexican documents?


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.


----------

